# Little PPI Thumper



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Came across this while rifling through my storage unit today. I'd give it to my son for his truck, but can't seem to find any specs on it.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you looking for specs, or looking to sell? There’s a dude looking for one of these on the ppi Facebook page.

I might have the specs on my desktop hard drive. I know I have the 12’s.


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

SQ_Bronco said:


> Are you looking for specs, or looking to sell? There’s a dude looking for one of these on the ppi Facebook page.
> 
> I might have the specs on my desktop hard drive. I know I have the 12’s.


I'm hoping to find specs so we can see if it will work within the space of my son's 1999 F150. Basically trying to get him set up without spending too much -- gotta get him through college first. I also have an old Lanzar D3000M that he can have to drive this (or whatever sub he ends up using).

Cheers, -Casey


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

That's awesome. I had one back in the 90's.


----------



## firey_kimchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's the manual:



https://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Subwoofer%20Manuals/Precision_Power_PCPRO%20Series%20Subwoofers.pdf


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

firey_kimchi said:


> Here's the manual:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.precisionpower.com/Manuals/Subwoofer%20Manuals/Precision_Power_PCPRO%20Series%20Subwoofers.pdf


Thank you!


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

If you decide to part with it PM me.


----------

